# Pictures:)



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

Pictures of Jessie, Zoey, and Hope<3


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

More pictures!


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

Last few!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are both so beautiful! Zoey was such a precious baby! I'm sorry about Hope.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Too adorable  Sorry to hear about Hope.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

What cute pictures!


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Zoey is so cute!

Are you keeping her?


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Yes I am keeping her! My friend just bought a baby male so when she is old enough we may breed them? How old do they have to be to breed? I got Jessie at 5 months old and she was pregnant, which seemed young to me!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

If you don't have any info on Jessie's lineage and on the male who bred with her, then you should not breed Aquamarine. There's no way you can know if Aquamarine carries a genetical disease which could be passed on to the babies.


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

What about breeding Jessie again? Since she seemed to be fine with the birth of her two babies. I think the other one died because I touched it (not knowing it was there of course). If its not safe then I won't. I don't handle death well!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Unfortunately you can't be sure if Jessie carries a genetic disorder. Her handling the birth well doesn't mean her babies are not At risk for WHS or something else.


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

okay, I won't then


----------

